# Piecing together exhaust. Tips/suggestions welcome.



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Picked up an 05 GTO automatic last Thursday and I'm already wanting to add a few things! 

First off, let me start by saying that I'm not wanting to make this a horse power drag demon. My main goal as far as mods, is having fun driving it. I want some mild bolt on upgrades. 

I'm ordering an intake tomorrow, and after that I'm planning on starting with JBA shorty headers. I had long tubes on my 01 Z28 and that became a stip demon. This car is too refined for that! The JBA's bolt up to the rest of the stock exhaust, so I decided to go straight down the line. I know I want to keep the stock exhaust tips, so my question to y'all, the experts, is what should I put in between(cats, mids, etc)? Mainly looking for parts that will bolt straight up and I'll weld mufflers in place of the stock ones when I get there. 

Thanks in advance for all the help. I'll be scanning the classifieds here constantly, so maybe I'll end up with some of y'alls old parts!

edit: Oh ya, forgot to ask, how hard is the JBA shorty install? Unsure if its something I want to do myself or take over to a friends. Thanks.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LTs with mids bolt right up to your stock catback FWIW. If you're going for sound then find a local get-together and see what you like. If you want max HP get a X pipe and some Magnaflow "race" bullets or SpinTechs. I'd wait until you get whatever headers on as they change the flavor of the sound by themselves, LTs even more.


----------



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> LTs with mids bolt right up to your stock catback FWIW. If you're going for sound then find a local get-together and see what you like. If you want max HP get a X pipe and some Magnaflow "race" bullets or SpinTechs. I'd wait until you get whatever headers on as they change the flavor of the sound by themselves, LTs even more.


Thanks for the info. I'm looking to stay away from LT's so I don't have to take it to the dyno right away, but mainly because my girlfriend won't want to ride in it and I'll be stuck driving around a V6 mustang whenever we go out.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm a fan of a x pipe with Borla pro xs straight through mufflers myself.


----------



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well I picked up a set of super 44's welded to stock tips and flanges. Not the greatest performance mufflers in the world, but I got a good deal on them. I'll be ordering JBA shorties near the end of the month (unless I find a used set before then), so now I need something to go in-between. Any ideas? Only stipulation is I want high flow cats.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

mad matt777 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm looking to stay away from LT's so I don't have to take it to the dyno right away, but mainly because my girlfriend won't want to ride in it and I'll be stuck driving around a V6 mustang whenever we go out.


that sucks she don't want to ride in it, if its noisy


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Shorty's will be noisier too. The cast iron stock manifolds absorb a lot of sound


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

Give her some ear plugs


----------



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahaha I know the shorties will be loud, but I had long tubes with a catless mid section on the Z28, and even after I dynomatted the interior it was crazy loud. I'm looking for some sound, just not deafening sound. 

I do have a nice set of noise canceling eat muffs for the shooting range she could use.......


----------



## GTOImpulse (Mar 11, 2011)

Just installed JBA shortys three weeks ago and it was incredibly easy the exhaust manifolds came out the top and the headers went right back through the top after removing the brace that sits over the engine. We did have the car on a lift and that made the process very easy for the bottom part. Word of advice, make SURE you buy the plug wires that JBA says you need because you DO need them. I have full Borla exhaust and the tone of the car after the install changed very little. So do not worry about the noise factor. Also JBA sends all the hardware you need so that is taken care of, I had to get longer bolts personally for the bottom flanges but mine arent stock.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Go with the H pipe if you're sticking with the Blowmasters. IMO an X with those is gonna make it sound worse than stock.

Otherwise I'd suggest some Magnapacks in the '04 location with an X.


----------



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys. I appreciate it. 

And poncho Dan, the flowmasters won't be on forever, more so just a quick fix cause my car is too quiet. Hahaha


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you want it loud and free flowing some SpinTechs, Sweet Thunders, Powersticks or Cobra Packs will do both jobs well. I wouldn't bother with the Flows.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have LT on mine with catless mids and spintech duals outback. I wouldnt waste the money on shorties unless its just for looks. I had a resonator delete and spintechs on before I got headers and it sounded good but was only loud when you really stomped on it. If you dont get long tubes I would spend money on brake upgrades shifter upgrade or grille inserts or something like that before you buy shorties IMO.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Poncho Dan said:


> Go with the H pipe if you're sticking with the Blowmasters. IMO an X with those is gonna make it sound worse than stock.
> 
> Otherwise I'd suggest some Magnapacks in the '04 location with an X.


I have flow 40s with an x pipe and it sounds good. Of course L/T and an MS3 cam help. I had spintechs. Sound good but too loud.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Exhaust design is one of the least understood topics that I've seen on the boards like larger isn't always better among other things. Here's a link that is one place that explains some of what goes on. I have LTs and think they are better but they are really just a little better and give a little better peak power as well as power "down low". The different lengths "tune" for different parts of the power band.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Like I said if your not really worried about horsepower spend the money on something cosmetic, or save it for GAS MONEY!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Exhaust design is one of the least understood topics that I've seen on the boards like larger isn't always better among other things. Here's a link that is one place that explains some of what goes on. I have LTs and think they are better but they are really just a little better and give a little better peak power as well as power "down low". The different lengths "tune" for different parts of the power band.


You've got SLP LTs which in some circles I've heard described as "mid-length". I don't see anything wrong with that though, an LT is an LT (or should be). One brand over the next probably doesn't matter as far as power is concerned, just the materials used.

Good article, it was a nice read.


----------



## mad matt777 (Jun 13, 2011)

I pretty much love the way my car looks, and only cosmetic thing I have in mind is deleting the spoiler. Really just wanting to enjoy my drive to work. Don't really think I need to spend the money on LTs but I'd like to get shorties. The flowmaster 44's were cheap and I plan on testing out a few different options. I want my car as loud as can be without the girlfriend complaining so it's going to be a trial and error thing. As far as drag racing, there will be a few times a year I go to whipe the floor with my friends mustand and anothers lightning, but that's pretty much it.

I appreciate all the input, and I will consider all of it when purchasing stuff for my car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> You've got SLP LTs which in some circles I've heard described as "mid-length". I don't see anything wrong with that though, an LT is an LT (or should be). One brand over the next probably doesn't matter as far as power is concerned, just the materials used.
> 
> Good article, it was a nice read.


SLPs are shorter than ones that are longer :rofl:. The primaries are not huge amount shorter than Kooks. Did you know that SLP used to make a mid-length header for the '04s back 5 years ago or so.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

mad matt777 said:


> I pretty much love the way my car looks, and only cosmetic thing I have in mind is deleting the spoiler. Really just wanting to enjoy my drive to work. Don't really think I need to spend the money on LTs but I'd like to get shorties. The flowmaster 44's were cheap and I plan on testing out a few different options. I want my car as loud as can be without the girlfriend complaining so it's going to be a trial and error thing. As far as drag racing, there will be a few times a year I go to whipe the floor with my friends mustand and anothers lightning, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> I appreciate all the input, and I will consider all of it when purchasing stuff for my car.


honestly if ur gunna go with shorties u mid as well just keep the stock and get a cat back system or go to a good local shop and have them do a custom inbetween mufflers and headers.

i have flowmaster 44 and i hate it..

but if ur really looking to make it a fun drive get some new gears but if u want a really really fun drive get a stall converter...a big one like a 3600 or somewhere in that area


----------

